# 71 lb black drum



## drum junky (Jan 23, 2008)

Heres a link to the 71 lb black drum caught in Topsail a few weeks ago! NICE CATCH! UGLY CRITTTER!

scroll to the bottom of the page

http://www.northcarolinasportsman.c...1&act=article&fmt=single&artID=4818&view=Full


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

yep they be ugly, but man is that good eatin.


----------



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Heard they caught one that size last year at the point? Anyone heard anything about that?


----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

Man thats a chunky fella.. That would make a few samiches..


----------



## Slingblades (Apr 5, 2007)

The bigger they get, the uglier they get.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

and the wormier they get too...


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Dang thats a nice fish! Freakin hunchbacked feller. You guys think he would be tasty at that size and age? I imagine that's an old fish and wormy as well?


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

*Big Blacks*

Man I'd love to hang one of them son-of-a-guns! The biggest I've landed thus far is 6lbs. Lot of smaller ones. I've heard that the big ones get wormy, but some people get surprised that I eat them at all because "all" black drum are supposed to be wormy from what I've been told, but I've never seen one with a worm. That's the most gorgeous ugly fish I've seen...right up there with monster flathead catfish!


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

The small ones aren't wormy, up to about 10-15lbs they are good. Not trying to start anything and don't know the circumstances on how that fish was caught and whether it was too exhausted to live, but I hope they ate that fish, nasty parasites and all or at least donated it to the Sea Turtle hospital, would hate to see it wasted. You rarely see big drum like that in Topsail in the surf.


----------



## jellybear (Jan 15, 2006)

You would be surprised at whats in the surf here at Topsail. There was a 88 pounder caught of Seaview a few years ago on a Flounder rig.And You could eat them if you want but I'll stick with the small ones.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Those worms are just protein, they'll be the first thing to cook out....dolphin (mahi mahi) are some of the wormiest fish around, you just can't see the worms. Awesome catch on the black drum, not something you'd expect to see in the surf!


----------



## triple t (Nov 1, 2008)

That one will be good eating!


----------



## Ole Lucky (Oct 17, 2004)

We stopped at the Crab Shack (I think that is right) across from East Coast to get some shrimp to take home that weekend. I can't remember how it came up, but one guy said the lady came and bought some shrimp from them to go surf fishing. An hour later she came back and asked them if they had something big enough to hold that fish in. He said he told her none of his coolers were quite that big. I didn't know they even got that big! Wonder what the state rec is? I caught some spot and a mullet oh yeah and some puffers that weekend.


----------



## donancy (May 24, 2005)

*100 lb 1oz !!*

NCDMF has state record as 100lb, 1oz 1998 Cape Fear.

It is amazing to think about that size when some years all you see are 1/2 to 2 lbs.
It's what makes it(fishing)so enticing, you never know what's going to come out of that saltwater!


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

That state record fish was caught on a single sand flea for bait.


----------

